# What are you cooking today?



## Rory (Sep 7, 2013)

Always interested in new meal ideas an preps people use. Figure it would be interesting to see what people make an new ideas plus help newbies with ideas. 

Todays my cooking time to catch up a few things as I cook for a couple days a time.. 

5lbs Roasted red potatoes in coconut oil.
5lbs Ground beef with Lima beans.
Dozen cans of Tuna with cage free eggs.
Another 2 dozen boiled eggs for snacks thru the days. 
5lbs chicken breasts. 
Couple lbs of tilapia.

Later tonight will pick up some shrimp an try a grilled seafood medley.


----------



## chrisr116 (Sep 7, 2013)

How are your doing the tuna and eggs?  I have a lot of chickens and get a lot of eggs.

Im thawing some Swai fish out now and am gonna bake it with some blackening seasoning and package it with some spinach for my work meals tonight.  Prob gonna bake a couple potatoes to go with it.


----------



## Rory (Sep 7, 2013)

Im mixing 2 cans tuna to 3 egg whites and 1 yolk. Im bulking right now so I use a little mayo (kind with olive oil) but mostly pepper and mustard to season and mix. 

Just got beef mix done and potatoes ready for oven, first dozen eggs cooked and ready to mix up tuna while the potatoes are roasting for 50mins.


----------



## joh9356 (Sep 7, 2013)

The wife just got two dozen eggs from a friends farm, she's boiling those for me......and she bought me 24 packs of albacore tuna.....and tub of organic peanut butter I haven't tried yet......but its gotta be better that Peter Pan.......

I guess I can post that? Its not really cooking......


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 7, 2013)

My buddy made me one of his favorite prison meals.
Ramen noodles with tuna and hard bolied eggs and a lil mayo.
kinda like tuna/egg salad mixed in Ramen noodles. its some good shit!!



Rory said:


> Im mixing 2 cans tuna to 3 egg whites and 1 yolk. Im bulking right now so I use a little mayo (kind with olive oil) but mostly pepper and mustard to season and mix.
> 
> Just got beef mix done and potatoes ready for oven, first dozen eggs cooked and ready to mix up tuna while the potatoes are roasting for 50mins.


----------



## joh9356 (Sep 7, 2013)

ROFL.....my wife put the boiled eggs back in the carton to "organize" them......I went and got one out of the fridge to eat.....and guess what happened?........


----------



## Rory (Sep 7, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> My buddy made me one of his favorite prison meals.
> Ramen noodles with tuna and hard bolied eggs and a lil mayo.
> kinda like tuna/egg salad mixed in Ramen noodles. its some good shit!!



Damn that sounds good! I remember being a college kid an getting fat off of ramen lol. Still loved it tho. Wouldn't mind trying that regardless lol. 



Gets hard cooking and not eating everything right away lol. Always starving now with my two a day workouts.


----------



## joh9356 (Sep 7, 2013)

@Rory....

How do you prepare your Tilapia?


----------



## Rory (Sep 7, 2013)

joh9356 said:


> @Rory....
> 
> How do you prepare your Tilapia?



Actually I have a easy recipe. I bake it in a foil tent. Using butter flavored cooking spray to avoid calories from that. Light coat over the top an season with chicken fajita seasoning an garlic powder. Put in for 30 mins (4 filets) at 400 in a conventional rotating oven. Comes out perfect without any additional calories.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 7, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> My buddy made me one of his favorite prison meals.
> Ramen noodles with tuna and hard bolied eggs and a lil mayo.
> kinda like tuna/egg salad mixed in Ramen noodles. its some good shit!!



im tryin to put on the 20-30lbs i lost while being sick n injured.
so my "diet" has no limits. lol


but heres my lunch. 
3 packs of Ramen noodles and 4 beef hot dogs.


----------



## Rory (Sep 7, 2013)

Almost done for a couple days. Best feeling when fridge is fully stocked an I don't need to cook all the time lol.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 7, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> im tryin to put on the 20-30lbs i lost while being sick n injured.
> so my "diet" has no limits. lol
> 
> 
> ...




forgot the pic. lol


----------



## Rory (Sep 7, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> forgot the pic. lol



Nice! Id be tempted to add cheese slices to that lol. Ramen with cheese was badass! :headbang:


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 7, 2013)

Rory said:


> Nice! Id be tempted to add cheese slices to that lol. Ramen with cheese was badass! :headbang:



hm...cheese snds gd.
but fuck the hot dogs n ramen. it sucked, but i scarfed it dwn just because


----------



## kubes (Sep 7, 2013)

[/ATTACH]
I am always cooking or prepping something


----------



## kubes (Sep 7, 2013)

Couple more


----------



## Rory (Sep 7, 2013)

Nice bro! I cant find Ezekiel muffins or many breads here. I used to get the cinnamon raisin bread for my toast in the morning.


----------



## kubes (Sep 7, 2013)

Rory said:


> Nice bro! I cant find Ezekiel muffins or many breads here. I used to get the cinnamon raisin bread for my toast in the morning.



Do you have a whole foods around? I have tortillas as well for burritos


----------



## Rory (Sep 7, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> Do you have a whole foods around? I have tortillas as well for burritos



Nah about an hour away. If I remember tho I can swing by. I keep an ice chest in the back of my truck for when I need to buy things out of town.


----------



## kubes (Sep 7, 2013)

Rory said:


> Nah about an hour away. If I remember tho I can swing by. I keep an ice chest in the back of my truck for when I need to buy things out of town.



How about a safeway?


----------



## Rory (Sep 7, 2013)

Nope. One main grocer an Walmart which neither one here carries it.


----------



## kubes (Sep 7, 2013)

Rory said:


> Nope. One main grocer an Walmart which neither one here carries it.



Ouch that sucks! I love that bread. Guess you will just have to stock up when you can. There are a couple other sprouted grain breads you may be able to order online. Udis and Rudis


----------



## Rory (Sep 7, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> Ouch that sucks! I love that bread. Guess you will just have to stock up when you can. There are a couple other sprouted grain breads you may be able to order online. Udis and Rudis



Ill definitely check those out. I preferred the toast over the oatmeal in the morning.


----------



## kubes (Sep 7, 2013)

Rory said:


> Ill definitely check those out. I preferred the toast over the oatmeal in the morning.



I eat those muffins every morning with my egg whites for breakfast. For my seconds meal i have egg whites and i dip the Ezekiel bread in the whites and have french toast with sugar free syrup. Yum!!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 7, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> I eat those muffins every morning with my egg whites for breakfast. For my seconds meal i have egg whites and i dip the Ezekiel bread in the whites and have french toast with sugar free syrup. Yum!!



wit strAwberries n blueberries on top....
more yuuuuummmmmm!!


----------



## kubes (Sep 7, 2013)

dinner


----------



## kubes (Sep 8, 2013)

Food for on the road


----------



## Rory (Sep 8, 2013)

I need to get me those tortillas for wraps on the road!


----------



## kubes (Sep 8, 2013)

Rory said:


> I need to get me those tortillas for wraps on the road!



So good brother... You can put salsa and cheese in them. Talk about yummy!!!


----------



## kubes (Sep 9, 2013)

Just finished my food prep for next week. This gets me through the work day but I still have to make up 1 meal before work and 2 after.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 9, 2013)

My island girl made me some bad ass sushi with fresh tuna and a mini pus i got from my ex girl friends dad earlier in the day.. 
Wrap thingys and shashmi and grilled octopus.. 
Skee ball nite Rory dont forget..lol so raw egg whites and tuna..hmmm..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 9, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> Just finished my food prep for next week. This gets me through the work day but I still have to make up 1 meal before work and 2 after.View attachment 7833



Whats in the subway sandwich hidden in bottom of refer ?. Lol..


----------



## kubes (Sep 9, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Whats in the subway sandwich hidden in bottom of refer ?. Lol..



Haha that was a turkey sandwich for my daughter. She needed some food before her soccer game yesterday


----------



## Rory (Sep 9, 2013)

I scrambled my eggs this morning but unfortunately avocados went bad quick. If I would have a realized it a few minutes before would have thrown in cinnamon and peanut butter into the eggs....


----------



## joh9356 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey guys, opinion on raw eggs vs boiled? Free range of course, I wouldn't eat anything else.....


----------



## kubes (Sep 9, 2013)

joh9356 said:


> Hey guys, opinion on raw eggs vs boiled? Free range of course, I wouldn't eat anything else.....



Why would you want to eat them raw? Yuck!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 9, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Whats in the subway sandwich hidden in bottom of refer ?. Lol..



haha.
anyone try protein bread? they hav bread..bagels..and wraps

https://www.p28foods.com/baked-goods/p28-high-protein-bread


----------



## joh9356 (Sep 9, 2013)

Jim, point taken, lol.


----------



## Rory (Sep 9, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> haha.
> anyone try protein bread? they hav bread..bagels..and wraps
> 
> https://www.p28foods.com/baked-goods/p28-high-protein-bread



Thats doesnt seem too bad, but Im not fond of spending $25 for bread lol. but for overpriced items that reminds me I do need another walden farms order..


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 9, 2013)

Rory said:


> Thats doesnt seem too bad, but Im not fond of spending $25 for bread lol. but for overpriced items that reminds me I do need another walden farms order..



yea...its 25 for 4 loaves i think.
so thts like dble price of regular bread. havent tried it...but im gona get the trial pack n see. ill let ya no wut i think


----------



## kubes (Sep 9, 2013)

Time for the mid morning snack. Meal 3


----------



## jacked391 (Sep 10, 2013)

Pork tendeloin trimmed with coffee dry rub buddy makes on grill now. With wild rice and raw brocc.


----------



## kubes (Sep 10, 2013)

Meal 2 on Ezekiel bread if course. Yum yum


----------



## kubes (Sep 22, 2013)

Just got done eating 6oz tri tip steak from BBQ. Big leafy green salad with broccoli, cucumbers, radishes and an avocado. Yum


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 22, 2013)

Whole 18in loaded pizza cause i have a lazy nurse and some throwback pepsi, real sugar.
Still waiting on wine from italy..seller is  lazy too..


----------



## zezazi (Sep 22, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> View attachment 7848
> 
> 
> Meal 2 on Ezekiel bread if course. Yum yum



what's that on the right? eggs and tuna?


----------



## kubes (Sep 22, 2013)

zezazi said:


> what's that on the right? eggs and tuna?



Egg whites bro


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 22, 2013)

Umm chicken, pasta, brown rice, meth, sweet potatoes, ground turkey-


----------



## zezazi (Sep 22, 2013)

breakfast. 3 eggs, 2 slices ezekiel bread.
lunch - 6oz baked bone-in chicken breast, 6oz red potato, 1c brocolli


----------



## abs32 (Sep 25, 2013)

Ehhhh meals suck right now but my girl can make some crazy ass dishes I will definitely post up some of that...

Right now favorite meal is shrimp cooked in a pan with zatarans blackened seasoning... toss on some lettuce add some walden farms chipotle ranch and BAM the best Damn 180 calories you will ever have lol


----------



## zezazi (Sep 25, 2013)

breakfast - 1cup brown rice, 8oz chicken, 1 cup asparagus. first carbs in tree days, so good.
lunch - 1 cup asparagus, alphamine (got some leftover), debating between tilapia or tip steak


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 26, 2013)

Whats alphamine?


----------



## swolesearcher (Sep 26, 2013)

potatoes and minced beef... yummy!


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 26, 2013)

Love me some red meat!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 26, 2013)

Do people eat donkey meat?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Do people eat donkey meat?



I'll feed you my donkey meat- now bend over


----------



## chrisr116 (Oct 1, 2013)

Here's what I did yesterday...slow cooked a 14 pound beef brisket on the grill. That's an ass of protein. Took 9 hours to get it right.


----------



## kubes (Oct 1, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> Here's what I did yesterday...slow cooked a 14 pound beef brisket on the grill. That's an ass of protein. Took 9 hours to get it right.



That looks delicious


----------



## kubes (Oct 18, 2013)

Starting my food prep for the week.


----------

